

Scientists Disrupt Moral Reasoning With Magnets To The Skull - kgarten
http://io9.com/5505122/scientists-disrupt-moral-reasoning-with-magnets-to-the-skull

======
wdewind
That's a really terrible way to describe the study. What the study proved was
that they could get people to interpret other people's actions using less
empathy essentially. Specifically that they had a harder time interpreting an
action that someone else did as harmful (not really talking about right or
wrong - they tie right and wrong to harmful and not harmful which I think is a
huge jump to make it sound a lot more carnal than it actually is.)

